# I Like This Better Than Bar B Q



## Lon (Feb 25, 2016)

Cooking out of doors this way is cleaner, healthier and simple compared to Bar B Q


----------



## FazeFour (Feb 25, 2016)

That's nifty. A lot cleaner than bbq, and no smoke. I'm still a fan of the bbq, though, but always preferred using wood, or a mix of wood and coal briquettes, as it imparts flavor to the meat.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Feb 25, 2016)

There is nothing I like more than a new kitchen gadget. Of course there are a few that I think are just plain dumb,such as the hot dog maker. Not so sure about the rice maker either. This one looks great, I hate doing battle with the grill. Hope it isn't to hard to clean.


----------



## jujube (Feb 25, 2016)

My BBQ tonight is coming from Sonny's.  It's amazing how easy it is.....just wave a $20 bill over the counter and VOILA! something gets BBQ'd, somebody makes fries, somebody bakes beans and somebody chops coleslaw.  All I have to do is open the containers and wash the forks afterwards.


----------



## Kadee (Feb 25, 2016)

A friend of ours ( Shirley) uses a cookers the same as that  in combination with the microwave ,for cooking all their meals , she calls it her "easy cook"  don't know the proper name ? ..I've thought about them but they take up a bit of room 
They can even be used to cook cakes


----------



## Lon (Feb 25, 2016)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> There is nothing I like more than a new kitchen gadget. Of course there are a few that I think are just plain dumb,such as the hot dog maker. Not so sure about the rice maker either. This one looks great, I hate doing battle with the grill. Hope it isn't to hard to clean.



Glass bowl and cooking racks are way easy to clean compared to a oven. I just soak the bowl & racks in a sink with hot sudsy water for 15 min then rinse and dry.


----------



## Lon (Feb 25, 2016)

Kadee46 said:


> A friend of ours ( Shirley) uses a cookers the same as that  in combination with the microwave ,for cooking all their meals , she calls it her "easy cook"  don't know the proper name ? ..I've thought about them but they take up a bit of room
> They can even be used to cook cakes


Mine fits fine on the counter top and takes up far less room than the oven. I haven't used my oven in three years.
No oven gas usage either.


----------



## tortiecat (Feb 25, 2016)

So what's it called?  Haven't seen one around here.  Being in a senior's
apartment of course I can't have a BBQ, but that looks interesting.


----------



## Kadee (Feb 25, 2016)

tortiecat said:


> So what's it called?  Haven't seen one around here.  Being in a senior's
> apartment of course I can't have a BBQ, but that looks interesting.


In Australia one version is called Easy Cook ..As previously mentioned Shirley even uses it for cooking cakes ,biscuits , roasts ,steaks


----------



## debbie in seattle (Feb 25, 2016)

Caught my attention, on Amazon, it's called an Easy Cook Turbo Oven.   Under $55, haven't really researched besides finding it.


----------



## Karen99 (Feb 25, 2016)

I have something similar called a Nuwave Oven...I cook chicken breasts, steak, hamburgers, whatever...easy easy.  We still use a regular bbq.

jujube..I like your BBQ method too...lol


----------



## Capt Lightning (Feb 26, 2016)

I don't think that we're really a "BBQ nation" over here.  However....  on campsites, I get the impression that men who in everyday life couldn't boil an egg, suddenly become (or think the do) king of the BBQ.  It seems to be something about the great outdoors that says "let's burn sausages".  

The 'easy cook'  looks like a neat idea providing you have power to run it, but I think I'll stick to my conventional oven and hob.
Several versions of the Easycook are listed on Amazon in the UK at around £50  ($70) , but are currently unavailable.


----------



## Pappy (Feb 26, 2016)

debbie in seattle said:


> Caught my attention, on Amazon, it's called an Easy Cook Turbo Oven.   Under $55, haven't really researched besides finding it.



Same here, Debbie. Looked it up and like the idea. Think I might get one for my wife. There is just two of us and would work just right.


----------



## Butterfly (Mar 26, 2016)

Lon said:


> Mine fits fine on the counter top and takes up far less room than the oven. I haven't used my oven in three years.
> No oven gas usage either.



Lon, what brand of the oven do you have?  Have you had any problems with it?  I've been looking at these for a while, but can't seem to decide whether to buy one or not, and if so, which brand.  Your input would be appreciated!


----------



## Manatee (Mar 29, 2016)

We would have to move to a bigger condo to have the space to store it.  The condo we are in now has a back patio, but I have not cooked out there.


----------

